# Liners or not



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Just curious how many of you pefer to not wear padded liners when riding. I just tried a liner and it was horrible. Felt like I had a towel shoved up my arse. I love the shorts but the liner pad I could do without. So I ask ....who prefers no padding? I am new to riding, will I change my tune down the road? My butt no longer hurts from my saddle so should I just save my money(wear regular shorts) or try to get used to the liner?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

If you don't need (or like) a liner, don't wear a liner.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

You weren't wearing underwear were you? No gaunch under proper riding shorts. I never ride without bib shorts under over shorts. Never.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

You'll change your mind after the first long ride and you're arse is so chafed that you walk around like you have a ball bat shoved up your butt for a week. That's what the liner is for, more than for padding, to prevent chafing. I mean of course, there's folks that do ride without...you won't catch my on a bike without one though.


----------



## Balto78 (Oct 1, 2013)

They feel weird walking around, but if you have them pulled up high on your waist so that they are really snug against your crotch, then I find them hardly noticeable once I've been on the bike for a couple minutes.

They still only help so much though. Last night I went on a long (for me) ride with a lot of heat and humidity and ended up with baboon butt. I think it's because my pad got completely saturated with sweat. I'm thinking about trying some cream next time. I also have some new PI liners in the mail thanks to some recommendations from others on this board.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

No I wasn't wearing underwear. Thanks for the input. I figured there has got to be something I am missing here and chafe I have never experienced. I will give it another shot.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

You still need to wear some sort of compression underwear, to support the jewels.... otherwise, you will eventually sit on them... and that es no bueno. 


I only know one experienced rider, who doesn't wear padded shorts of some sort. I use properly fitting bibs and butt butter on every ride. 

If your liners are too loose, they can have that feeling you're describing.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I suspect a lot of the feeling you got comes from using the liner that comes with a MTB short. These almost always suck. I pull them out (unfortunately the only shorts that come without them are DH shorts, which tend to be heavier and lack pockets) and wear quality bibs underneath. 

Compare the cost of a decent pair of MTB shorts versus road shorts. There won't be much money spent on the MTB short's liner.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

evasive said:


> I suspect a lot of the feeling you got comes from using the liner that comes with a MTB short. These almost always suck. I pull them out (unfortunately the only shorts that come without them are DH shorts, which tend to be heavier and lack pockets) and wear quality bibs underneath.
> 
> Compare the cost of a decent pair of MTB shorts versus road shorts. There won't be much money spent on the MTB short's liner.


I agree. Every mtb specific short I have purchased (2), the shorts fit, but the liner is too loose, and certainly nowhere near the chamy quality of any of my road bibs. I cut out all the liners too.

My favorite outer shorts, so far, have been a $15 pair of thin, nylon cargo shorts I bought at AcademySports. Breath way better than any mtb specific, that I've got. Dry faster too.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

d365 said:


> I agree. Every mtb specific short I have purchased (2), the shorts fit, but the liner is too loose, and certainly nowhere near the chamy quality of any of my road bibs. I cut out all the liners too.
> 
> My favorite outer shorts, so far, have been a $15 pair of thin, nylon cargo shorts I bought at AcademySports. Breath way better than any mtb specific, that I've got. Dry faster too.


So you suggest I buy a bib and wear my favorite shorts over it? Wow that would change things. Never thought of that.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Terranaut said:


> So you suggest I buy a bib and wear my favorite shorts over it? Wow that would change things. Never thought of that.


Bingo! Mountain bike specific shorts are way too expensive for what they are. Get a good pair of bibs or bike shorts and wear them under whatever shorts that you want. That way you aren't limited to available mountain bike shorts and you'll save a lot of money too.


----------



## kl3mn (Jun 26, 2014)

I wear it and dont even notice it. And yeah, a bib and shorts over it.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Terranaut said:


> Just curious how many of you pefer to not wear padded liners when riding. I just tried a liner and it was horrible. Felt like I had a towel shoved up my arse. I love the shorts but the liner pad I could do without. So I ask ....who prefers no padding? I am new to riding, will I change my tune down the road? My butt no longer hurts from my saddle so should I just save my money(wear regular shorts) or try to get used to the liner?


I try and buy shorts without liners. If I get a pair that came with a liner I pull or cut it out and throw it in the garbage.

Finding a saddle that works with your butt is the better solution to discomfort instead of dealing with liners.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

vikb said:


> Finding a saddle that works with your butt is the better solution to discomfort instead of dealing with liners.


That's really only half the issue, though. I have a saddle that I love, and I occasionally ride in jeans (escaping over lunch, for example). And that's fine for up to an hour. A good liner and pad is more about support and preventing chafing than padding your butt.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

evasive said:


> That's really only half the issue, though. I have a saddle that I love, and I occasionally ride in jeans (escaping over lunch, for example). And that's fine for up to an hour. A good liner and pad is more about support and preventing chafing than padding your butt.


I ride up to 10hrs on MTB tours day after day and on MTB trail riding trips we'll ride 3-5hrs a day every day for 2-3 weeks with no issues. I don't use liners or creams to prevent problems.

I used to. They seemed totally necessary for nearly two decades until I found some saddles that worked for my butt and haven't looked back.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I won't argue what works for you, but I think you'd agree that you're in a minority.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

evasive said:


> I won't argue what works for you, but I think you'd agree that you're in a minority.


Agreed. Most cyclists just assume you need liners/creams/etc.. to be comfortable on a bike saddle for longer rides.

I was one of them for a lot of years. I'm no iron man down there so it's not a question of acclimatizing to the saddle. I tried that for nearly two decades. It didn't work.

I do know quite a few riders who have ditched the liners and are riding happily without 'em. Including my GF who was a non-cyclist a few years ago and now rides a lot and doesn't use any padding.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm with vikb. No liner for me. Been riding for upwards of 15 years and never a problem. Maybe it has something to do with the terrain I ride as well? I'm never seated for more than 30 seconds before I have to stand/crouch/maneuver my body to deal with a trail obstacle or something. Maybe if your local trails lend themselves to sitting and spinning for a long time the liner helps more? Butt (hah!) in my case, no troubles.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

What do you wear if I may ask?

I've gone sans liner now & again & think once my sit bones get acclimated for the season the liner isn't all that necessary. However, I definitely need something to keep my package in place. Any recommendations?


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quality liners are not uncomfortable. Assos, Sugio, just to name the brands I have tried and like. Used to use the liner that came with my Zoic shorts, now that felt like a diaper.


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a few pearl Izumi shorts with chamois and they are super comfortable. They are on sale right now on backcountry or sierratrading..... I have also contemplated going with a bib/shorts combo....


----------



## WildEMT (Jun 22, 2014)

A word on underwear under liners... wear synthetic. Your typical cotton briefs/boxers will retain moisture like crazy and all-but-eliminate the benefits of the liner. You want to move that moisture away, into the liner, so it wicks out. 

A dry butt is a happy butt.

I wear liners... it keeps the wedding tackle supple.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

WildEMT said:


> A word on underwear under liners... wear synthetic. Your typical cotton briefs/boxers will retain moisture like crazy and all-but-eliminate the benefits of the liner. You want to move that moisture away, into the liner, so it wicks out.
> 
> A dry butt is a happy butt.
> 
> I wear liners... it keeps the wedding tackle supple.


Only noobs wear ANY underwear under liners/Lycra shorts. They all can cause chafing. The liner and pad itself is there to wick.


----------



## WildEMT (Jun 22, 2014)

shiggy said:


> Only noobs wear ANY underwear under liners/Lycra shorts. They all can cause chafing. The liner and pad itself is there to wick.


A local guy would chaff at that comment. He's been riding longer that I have been alive and always layers synthetic compression underwear under his riding shorts. Claims that it tucks the jewels better.

"Any" and "all" are difficult to support... HA!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

WildEMT said:


> A local guy would chaff at that comment. He's been riding longer that I have been alive and always layers synthetic compression underwear under his riding shorts. Claims that it tucks the jewels better.
> 
> "Any" and "all" are difficult to support... HA!


Then he needs to wear better shorts.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I wear lines and like them, it's part of my normal riding attire


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Well I ordered a bib and have a pair of synthetic shorts (baggy meshy type) for over them and see how that works.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> What do you wear if I may ask?
> 
> I've gone sans liner now & again & think once my sit bones get acclimated for the season the liner isn't all that necessary. However, I definitely need something to keep my package in place. Any recommendations?


I wear Ex Officio boxer briefs [or similar] under my baggy biking shorts - no liners & no problems.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

shiggy said:


> Only noobs wear ANY underwear under liners/Lycra shorts. They all can cause chafing. The liner and pad itself is there to wick.


I am noob, and really like my compression shorts. It does not bother me to be a noob at this time either. Never have had chafing from this. For me it seems bibs need to be way to tight to keep the junk out of harms way.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I either wear some under armor compression shorts with baggy under armor shorts over them or some cheap nashbar liner/pad with under armor shorts over. I never really need the liners unless I haven't ridden in awhile but I do wear them if my compression shorts aren't clean.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

+1 on the Ex-Officio. Not quite as tight as compression shorts and they have a fly.

Just got a pair of "Buck Naked Underwear" from Duluth Trading Co. Very similar to the Ex-Officio but they have a 3-1/2" long pair. Think boxer briefs but as long as most liners.

Still love my Enduro Humvees on top, though.


----------

